# Light Engine?



## tecv.survivor17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good morning!

I spoke with a Mitsu 52" owner yesterday who had the same smokey picture on his rear-projection unit. He said the only thing that fixed his problem was to send his "light engine" out to California for two weeks. My question today is, "When he spoke of the "light engine" do you think he meant the removable bulb unit that can be removed after removing the speaker grill in the front and unscrewing the cover plate, and then unscrewing the bulb unit itself?

I have searched the manual and there is no reference to a "light engine".

Thanks in advance for your input!

tecv.survivor17


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Light Engine??????*

I can't say what the person meant when you were told that, but in general "light engine" refers to the entire projection unit, not just the lamp assembly. I suggest you ask the person you spoke with exactly what they meant.


----------

